# Career in tech support? Worth it?



## jackhensy (May 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am 48 year old laid off teacher. I am doing a 360 degree career turn. I want want to go into tech support.

I do have helping skills, basic computer skills, and have 4 years experience in a call center. I am very good on the phones.

The problem is my age(age discrimination). Also is their any advancement in IT for an old guy? I have a Bachelors degree.

I am going through a Tek Systems recruiter who can land me a job for $18 an hour in tech support---same pay as being a teacher but hopefully more rewarding and better paying as time goes on.

Is Tek Systems a good way to get my feet wet in IT for an entry level position?
Anyone know about Tek Systems?

Any information about tech support, certifications, tips, or any information is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The problem with US based tech support, is that most companies have opted to outsource the labor to other countries. The best somebody could do in a call center for IT support wouldn't lead anywhere for a long-term career path.

You also can't jump right into IT support, you need knowledge in the background. A better place to start is in a companies help desk. Many companies have local help desks to solve issues with computers within one day.


----------



## jackhensy (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up.

I will apply for help desk instead.


Will help desk lead to better opportunities?

Its tough out there and all my life has been soft skills.
I need hard skills like IT or trucking.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It is hard to say what will work for you but I have to tell you I had my first computer at your age or maybe a bit later and today I am retired but running a full time in home repair and build computer business and enjoying it more than any other career I ever had. I often kiddingly say I work harder now retired than I ever worked when I worked. Get the knowledge and background to do this and believe it or not my training was for the most part on forums like this one answering and reading questions and that is how I started.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

jackhensy said:


> The problem is my age(age discrimination). Also is their any advancement in IT for an old guy? I have a Bachelors degree.


Age is not a problem. I've known people who have gotten started in IT in their 50s and later and have developed a good career. 

Your BS doesn't have to be in IT. Mine's in Chemistry, and it hasn't hurt me one bit. 

That said, a degree isn't required to get started in IT, and it won't be a shortcut to help you get a more advanced IT job. However, it will open up opportunities to you later in your career that would otherwise be unavailable to you.



jackhensy said:


> I am going through a Tek Systems recruiter who can land me a job for $18 an hour in tech support---same pay as being a teacher but hopefully more rewarding and better paying as time goes on.
> 
> Is Tek Systems a good way to get my feet wet in IT for an entry level position?
> Anyone know about Tek Systems?


They're ok - just a standard recruitment company. Some employers won't hire directly, instead preferring to use these kind of companies. But many recruiters are relatively clueless. You might get a good one... you might get a clueless one. But it's worth a shot.



jackhensy said:


> Any information about tech support, certifications, tips, or any information is greatly appreciated.


Regarding certifications, I'd recommend you begin to pursue the A+, Network+, and Windows 7 client certifications. When you get the A+, add it to your resume and keep looking for employment. I wouldn't go farther than the certifications I listed - having more advanced certifications with no real-world experience can actually do you more harm than good. Entry-level certifications like the ones I listed with serve you well at this stage of your career.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## jackhensy (May 16, 2015)

BosonMichael,

Your information was positive and very informative. Thanks. 
I will take the A+ certification test and get the experience.
How can I learn all about computers? Will this website provide it? Can I learn A+ from here? 
I want to get my career started now.
Thanks!


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

jackhensy said:


> BosonMichael,
> 
> Your information was positive and very informative. Thanks.
> I will take the A+ certification test and get the experience.
> ...


I learned about computers by messing with them... 35 years ago. To be honest, I don't know any other good way to learn how to fix computers... training courses pale in comparison to self-taught, hands-on learning.

To pass the A+ exams, all you need is a good study guide, like Mike Meyers A+ All-In-One, Eighth Edition.


----------

